# DANY BETS



## DANY (Sep 6, 2015)

Central African Republic - DR Congo 
Today, 23:00
Football - Africa
Pick: Home (Match) 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 4.63



Bahrain»Bahrain Cup

Al-Muharraq - Busaiteen
Pick: 2 DNB 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 1.73


----------



## DANY (Sep 6, 2015)

Iceland - Kazakhstan 
Today, 03:45
Football - Other
Pick:  DRAW      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  5.25


Wales - Israel 
Today, 01:00
Football - UEFA EURO Q
Pick:  Wales (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime)    
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.98


F Lopez - Fabio Fognini 
Today, 05:30
Football - Other
Pick:  F Lopez ML  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.85


SK Sokol Brozany - SK Union 2013 Novy Bydzov 
Today, 00:00
Football -     Czech Rep.
Pick:  SK Sokol Brozany (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  2


Iceland - Italy 
Today, 01:00
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Italy -16.5 (Asian Handicap-Full Time Including Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.99 


Finland - Israel 
Today, 00:30
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Over 153 (Over Under-Full Time Including Overtime)  


SK Sokol Brozany - SK Union 2013 Novy Bydzov 
Today, 00:00
Football -     Livebet
Pick:  SK Sokol Brozany (EH 0:1 - Full Time Excluding Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  3.1


----------



## DANY (Sep 6, 2015)

Malta - Azerbaijan 
Today, 01:00
Football - Other
Pick:  DRAW      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  3.3


----------



## DANY (Sep 6, 2015)

Lyngby BK - Vejle Boldklub 
Today, 01:00
Football -     Denmark
Pick:  Vejle Boldklub (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime) 
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  3.45


----------



## DANY (Sep 6, 2015)

Racing Club de Montevideo - Sud America 
Today, 03:00
Football -     Uruguay
Pick:  Over 2.5 (Over Under-Full Time Excluding Overtime)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  2.04


----------



## DANY (Sep 6, 2015)

Scotland - Germany 
Tomorrow, 03:45
Football - Other
Pick:  Germany  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.5


----------



## DANY (Sep 7, 2015)

Israel - Bosnia 
Today, 18:30
Basketball - Other
Pick:  Israel ML    
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.44


NK Dinamo Zagreb - Arsenal 
Wednesday, September 16th, 2015 21:45
Football -     Champions L
Pick:  Arsenal (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.5 

NK Dinamo Zagreb - Arsenal 
Wednesday, September 16th, 2015 21:45
Football -     Champions L
Pick:  Arsenal -1 (Asian Handicap-Full Time Excluding Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.77


Finland - Russia 
Today, 16:00
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:   Away (1st Half)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.91


----------



## DANY (Sep 7, 2015)

Poland - Gibraltar 
Today, 16:45
Football - UEFA EURO Q
Pick:  Poland -5.5 (Asian Handicap-Full Time Excluding Overtime)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.96 


France - Poland 
Today, 17:00
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Over 147 (Over Under-Full Time Including Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.83


Czech Republic - Latvia 
Today, 13:30
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Draw (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime)    
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  21


----------



## DANY (Sep 7, 2015)

Belarus - Luxembourg 
Tomorrow, 16:45
Football - UEFA EURO Q
Pick:  Belarus -1.5 (Asian Handicap-Full Time Excluding Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  2.01


Belarus - Luxembourg 
Tomorrow, 16:45
Football - UEFA EURO Q
Pick:  Belarus -2 (Asian Handicap-Full Time Excluding Overtime)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  2.74


Belarus - Luxembourg 
Tomorrow, 16:45
Football - UEFA EURO Q
Pick:  Belarus -3 (Asian Handicap-Full Time Excluding Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  6


Belarus - Luxembourg 
Tomorrow, 16:45
Football - UEFA EURO Q
Pick:  1/1 (HT/FT-Full Time Excluding Overtime)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.94


----------



## DANY (Sep 8, 2015)

Central African Republic - DR Congo 
Today, 23:00
Football - Africa
Pick: Home (Match) 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 4.63



Bahrain»Bahrain Cup

Al-Muharraq - Busaiteen
Pick: 2 DNB 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 1.73


Iceland - Kazakhstan 
Today, 03:45
Football - Other
Pick: DRAW 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 5.25


Wales - Israel 
Today, 01:00
Football - UEFA EURO Q
Pick: Wales (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime) 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 1.98


F Lopez - Fabio Fognini 
Today, 05:30
Football - Other
Pick: F Lopez ML 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 1.85


SK Sokol Brozany - SK Union 2013 Novy Bydzov 
Today, 00:00
Football - Czech Rep.
Pick: SK Sokol Brozany (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime) 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 2


Iceland - Italy 
Today, 01:00
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick: Italy -16.5 (Asian Handicap-Full Time Including Overtime) 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 1.99 


Finland - Israel 
Today, 00:30
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick: Over 153 (Over Under-Full Time Including Overtime) 


SK Sokol Brozany - SK Union 2013 Novy Bydzov 
Today, 00:00
Football - Livebet
Pick: SK Sokol Brozany (EH 0:1 - Full Time Excluding Overtime) 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 3.1

Malta - Azerbaijan 
Today, 01:00
Football - Other
Pick: DRAW 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 3.3


Lyngby BK - Vejle Boldklub 
Today, 01:00
Football - Denmark
Pick: Vejle Boldklub (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime) 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 3.45

Racing Club de Montevideo - Sud America 
Today, 03:00
Football - Uruguay
Pick: Over 2.5 (Over Under-Full Time Excluding Overtime) 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 2.04


Poland - Gibraltar 
Today, 16:45
Football - UEFA EURO Q
Pick: Poland -5.5 (Asian Handicap-Full Time Excluding Overtime) 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 1.96 


France - Poland 
Today, 17:00
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick: Over 147 (Over Under-Full Time Including Overtime) 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 1.83


Czech Republic - Latvia 
Today, 13:30
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick: Draw (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime) 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 21

Israel - Bosnia 
Today, 18:30
Basketball - Other
Pick: Israel ML 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 1.44



Finland - Russia 
Today, 16:00
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick: Away (1st Half) 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 1.91


Scotland - Germany 
Tomorrow, 03:45
Football - Other
Pick: Germany 
Stake: 1/10 Odds: 1.5


----------



## DANY (Sep 8, 2015)

England - Switzerland 
Tomorrow, 07:45
Football - UEFA EURO Q
Pick:  Under 2.5 (Over Under-Full Time Excluding Overtime)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.75


Alexander Lazov - Adrian Ungur 
Today, 23:30
Tennis - ATP Challenger
Pick:  Adrian Ungur -3.5 (Game handicap-Full Event)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.86


Serena Williams - Venus Williams 
Tomorrow, 12:00
Tennis - Grand Slam (W)
Pick:  Over 19.5 (Over Under-Full Event)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.8


----------



## DANY (Sep 8, 2015)

Sweden - Austria 
Today, 07:45
Football - UEFA EURO Q
Pick:  X2 (Double chance-Full Time Excluding Overtime) 
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.75


Sweden - Austria 
Today, 07:45
Football - UEFA EURO Q
Pick:  Austria 0 (Asian Handicap-Full Time Excluding Overtime)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  2.61 


Sweden - Austria 
Today, 07:45
Football - UEFA EURO Q
Pick:  Under 2.5 (Over Under-Full Time Excluding Overtime)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.63


Serena Williams - Venus Williams 
Today, 12:00
Tennis - Grand Slam (W)
Pick:  Over 20.5 (Over Under-Full Event)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  2.05


Germany - Turkey 
Today, 04:45
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Under 142.5 (Over Under-Full Time Including Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  2.1


Spain - Italy 
Today, 08:00
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Spain -5.5 (Asian Handicap-First Half)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.93


----------



## DANY (Sep 8, 2015)

Serbia U21 - Lithuania U21 
Today, 05:30
Football - Int'l U21
Pick:  Serbia U21 (1X2-First Half)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.65  


Iceland U21 - Northern Ireland U21 
Today, 05:30
Football - Int'l U21
Pick:  Iceland U21 (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.55 


Montenegro U21 - Malta U21 
Today, 05:30
Football - Int'l U21
Pick:  Yes (Both Team To Score-Full Time Excluding Overtime)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.87


----------



## DANY (Sep 9, 2015)

Jesse Huta Galung - Jan Lennard Struff 
Today, 21:00
Tennis - ATP Challenger
Pick:  Jesse Huta Galung +1.5 (Set Handicap-Full Event)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.53 


Jesse Huta Galung - Jan Lennard Struff 
Today, 21:00
Tennis - ATP Challenger
Pick:  Jesse Huta Galung (Match Winner-Full Event)    
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  2.5


J Huta Galung - J Struff 
Today, 21:00
Tennis - Other
Pick:  1 (-1.5 set)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  3.85


Poland - Russia 
Today, 12:40
Volleyball - World League (M)
Pick:  Russia (Match Winner-Full Event)    
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.99


----------



## DANY (Sep 9, 2015)

Atletico Vaslui-ACS Bacau 
Today, 16:30
Football -     Romania
Pick:  1 (+2.5 AH)   Result: Pending   
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  2.1  



Atletico Vaslui-ACS Bacau 
Today, 16:30
Football -     Romania
Pick:  1X ( DC)   Result: Pending   
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  6.5  


Estonia - Lithuania 
Today, 21:30
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Under 141.5 (Over Under-Full Time Including Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  2.06  



Dominican Republic - Canada 
Today, 22:30
Basketball - Americas (M)
Pick:  Over 170.5 (Over Under-Full Time Including Overtime)    
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.85  



Iceland - Spain 
Today, 22:00
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Spain -13.5 (Asian Handicap-First Half)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  1.95  


FYR of Macedonia - Georgia 
Today, 19:00
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Draw (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime)    
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  16  


Italy - Germany 
Today, 18:45
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Draw (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime) 
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  14.5  



Poland - Israel 
Today, 18:30
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Draw (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime)      
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  16  



Bosnia and Herzegovina - Finland 
Today, 16:00
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Draw (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  16  



Belgium - Czech Republic 
Today, 15:30
Basketball - Eurobasket (M)
Pick:  Draw (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  15

Osorhei-U.Cluj 
Today, 16:30
Football -     Romania
Pick:  1 ( 1X2)    
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  2.6  



CS Rapid Cfr Suceava - FC Ceahlaul Piatra Neamt 
Today, 16:30
Football -     Romania
Pick:  1/1 (HT/FT-Full Time Excluding Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  3.6  



Metaloglobus Bucuresti - CS Balotesti 
Today, 16:30
Football -     Romania
Pick:  Metaloglobus Bucuresti (1X2-Full Time Excluding Overtime)  
Stake:  1/10   Odds:  2.5


----------



## denizche (Sep 10, 2015)

это что


----------



## DANY (Sep 11, 2015)

11.09.2015
Austria » Erste Liga
St. Polten - Neustadt
Pick:1
Odd:1.77


----------



## DANY (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I want to share with you some of my free tips and maybe also paid tips.

I'm in business for the last 2 years and I'm verified for the last year.
This is what I accomplish in the last  year:

Month            W    L    Void    %    Av. Bet    Av.Odds    Units    Yield %
2014, October    18    11    0     62.07    10.00    1.83    +31.20    10.76%
2014, November    15    10    0     60.00    10.00    2.07    +47.10    18.84%
2014, December    17    14    0     54.84    9.71    2.31    +75.50    25.08%
2015, January    13    16    0     44.83    10.00    3.87    +102.20    35.24%
2015, March     13    16    0     44.83    9.66    4.06    +171.30    61.18%
2015, April     9    6    0     60.00    10.00    3.37    +74.80    49.87%
2015, May       8    10    0     44.44    10.00    2.75    +31.60    17.56%
Overall           93    83    0     52.84    9.91    2.89    533.70    +30.65 %

So overall I have 7 from 7 month in profit with +30% yield.

In my opinion this is a great service with a great price for all.

All this is verified by MyBigPartner and you can check more on my site http://bet-destruction.webnode.ro


11.09.2015
Austria » Erste Liga
St. Polten - Neustadt
Pick:1
Odd:1.77
Result 2-0 win


Today I have more tips


13.09.2015
Italy»Lega Pro - Group B
Maceratese - Savona
Pick:1
Odd:1.75

13.09.2015
Spain»Primera Division
Ath Bilbao - Getafe
Pick:1
Odd:1.65

13.09.2015
Portugal»Primeira Liga
Nacional - Academica
Pick:1
Odd:1.77

13.09.2015
Greece»Super League
Atromitos - Skoda Xanthi
Pick:1
Odd:1.67


13.09.2015
Italy»Serie A
Lazio - Udinese
Pick:1
Odd:1.66

13.09.2015
Norway»Tippeligaen
Sarpsborg 08 - Start
Pick:1
Odd:1.79

13.09.2015
Norway»OBOS-ligaen
Bryne - Honefoss
Pick:1
Odd:1.50

13.09.2015
Spain»Segunda Division B - Group 4
Murcia - Betis B
Pick:1
Odd:1.73


----------



## DANY (Sep 14, 2015)

13.09.2015
Italy»Lega Pro - Group B
Maceratese - Savona
Pick:1
Odd:1.75
RESULT POSTPONED

13.09.2015
Spain»Primera Division
Ath Bilbao - Getafe
Pick:1
Odd:1.65
RESULT 3-1 WIN

13.09.2015
Portugal»Primeira Liga
Nacional - Academica
Pick:1
Odd:1.77
RESULT 2-0 WIN


13.09.2015
Italy»Serie A
Lazio - Udinese
Pick:1
Odd:1.66
RESULT 2-0 WIN

13.09.2015
Norway»Tippeligaen
Sarpsborg 08 - Start
Pick:1
Odd:1.79
RESULT 3-1 WIN

13.09.2015
Norway»OBOS-ligaen
Bryne - Honefoss
Pick:1
Odd:1.50
RESULT 3-2 WIN

13.09.2015
Spain»Segunda Division B - Group 4
Murcia - Betis B
Pick:1
Odd:1.73
Result 3-1 WIN

13.09.2015
Greece»Super League
Atromitos - Skoda Xanthi
Pick:1
Odd:1.67
RESULT 0-1 LOSE


TODAY FREE TIPS

14.09.2015
Romania»Liga 1
V. Constanta - Voluntari
Pick:1
Odd:1.70

More at bet-destruction.webnode.ro


----------



## DANY (Sep 15, 2015)

Get the best tips from 8 verified paid tipsters via e-mail. Buy a week with just 15 euro or a month with just 50 euro from tipser that you have to pay in total 430 euro.
TOTAL UNITS WON 3700.
Check my site for this http://paidtipsters.weebly.com/tipsters.html


look at one tips for today from one of the tipser

Tip from: ppanther.blogabet

Austria Salzburg - KSV 1919
Today, 18:30
Football - Other
Pick:  Austria Salzburg   Result: Pending
Stake:  10/10   Odds:  3  Verified oddBookmaker:  Bet365
Posted: Today, 15:03 
Check my site for this http://paidtipsters.weebly.com/tipsters.html


----------



## Rimjhim Kaur (May 27, 2016)

Its really so helping great tips for us.
This is really great site for taking ideas.
Thanks.


----------

